# Picture of Annabelle



## Barnprincess (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope this works -  here's Annabelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 13, 2010)

She is so cute!


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 13, 2010)

aw - she's cute.  I have a kitten name Annabell about the same colors. LOL!


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, how cute! I have a 2 year old heifer named Annabelle too!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks in good shape and if I remember correctly from your earlier post she came free - now thats a result - Well done barnprincess


----------



## the simple life (Mar 13, 2010)

Aw she is sweet, I have a sheep named Annabelle.


----------



## gates (Apr 20, 2010)

oh she look so cute buffaloes actually my brother  is very likew the buffaloes.cleveland  launcher iron set A popular favorite golf driver for golfers of any level


----------



## Ranch Girl (May 4, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> She is so cute!


X2


----------



## rater (May 7, 2010)

great buffaloes pictures  its look very good  well i share to my friends also.
zhu zhu pets hamster


----------



## Yates Dairy (May 18, 2010)

Ahh on Easter my favorite cow Marry had her second calf ever and we named her AnneBelle  
Here she is: (she acts just like her momma)


----------



## GeeseRCool (Jun 14, 2010)

They are all very cute!


----------



## luffy43 (Aug 27, 2010)

wow nice baby cow. I hope you take care him very well. I love cow specially their milk. Its so delicious and good to our body. Hope I can see more picture of your cow Anabelle.


----------

